# New & Confused - Head exploding re Donor Egg here/abroad



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to posting (never used any discussion forums before). I'm struggling using search, doing a post, and trying to find way through so many posts, all with great information and such lovely supportive people.

I'm 40 and TTC for 3 years. Referred by GP year ago, and went to clinic in Exeter for appt with consultant.

Have AMH under 2, FSH around 16. Told that best to go for IVF with DE.

My sister v kindly offered but last year found she had tumour on one ovary and had op and it had to be removed with the tumour, so I'm worried about her donating now, she's 37 this year, want to keep her well.

My friend has offered to donate eggs but she lives in Yorkshire and is 36.
Have gone on waiting list at Exeter, still not had a call since going on it though so not sure how long that could be.

Been on Clomid/Oestrogen but not much different to cycles without (21-24 days) - only 1 or 2 follies, even when looking good at mid cycle scans and doing everything right - no luck. Could take some more but not sure I should bother.

Also thinking whether to go abroad but do worry about anonymity and matching - I am pale, freckly and naturally red haired.

So confused about all the different clinics and how to compare. Thinking of clinics in Cyprus, Alicante, Barcelona (only found about Greece on here tonight. Got to be able to fly from Exeter or Bristol. Want to be a country I can be passionate about and child will not look too out of place with me as Mummy! Need to weigh up options re cost, success rates, clinics and age of donors, known donors or anonymous etc etc.

Sorry I've rambled but I'm desperate for help and support, been so down this week as also just found out my friend/colleague is now expecting, so worried about workplace issues if I go away, pleased for her though.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, dizziej!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I can't help you personally with information about donor eggs and treatment abroad as I haven't been down that route, but I can give you some links that might help:

Donor sperm/eggs ~ CLICK HERE. I am sure the lovely ladies there will be able to offer advice and their experiences with treatment abroad.

You could check out the international boards and find out the experiences of ladies there - here is the link: CLICK HERE Just select the country/countries! The popular ones seem to be Czech Republic, Greece, Spain and Turkey.

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi dizziej,

Just thought i would say Hi, My fsh was 14 and i am just waiting for my AMH results though they have said my best option is ED due to my age (39), I am considering going abroad as the wait is not so long, so I am starting out looking, I have been recommended a clinic in Cyprus, my head is still spinning from being told i probably wouldn't become a mum naturally and my cousin has announced they are expecting their 3rd baby.  So i am trying to take things slowly and not rush into things. 

good luck

DDx


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi DonDon

I know how you feel, it just doesn't seem real does it.  It is nearly a year since I saw the consultant, but a lot of time has passed as thought my sister would be able to donate.  There is so many different questions and logistical things to think about going abroad.  What clinic in Cyprus have you been recommended?  I'm starting to go through some of the discussions about them but just find it all quite overwhelming.  

I am not sure how easy it would be to get to Cyprus for me but just starting to look at places there as well as Spanish clinics I saw at the Fertility Show last year.  

Anyway see what happens with your AMH then you'll know more won't you?


----------



## HBB (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry about your sister and hope everything goes well for you.  Like you I'm a newbie and although I can't help with your question, just wanted to say that I know how you feel and am thoroghly confused too.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

hi dizziej,

How are you feeling? I hope this week has picked up for you. I get days where I am fine positive this is going to happen then boom my heart sinks and im crying, i have fantastic support but no one really knows how this feels as they have children. That was really kind of your sister and friend, i understand about your sister though would it not work with your friend even if she is in Yorkshire? does her age go against her?.

I also believe that getting eggs abroad is anonymous unlike here

The clinic in cyprus is called Genesis, i dont know too much about it though friends of mine had friends who went there and ended getting pregnant first time with DE and had twins and there have also been a couple of positive feedbacks on here regarding the clinic. By looking on this site there also seems to be another clinic which is quite popular in Greece. I dont know I just wish i could wave that magic wand and the best option would appear in front of me - that would easy! 

This is all still new to me as i was only told before xmas i would have to go down this route, so waiting for my AMH from my GP. I dont really know much about clomid/osetrogen does your GP put you on that or have you gone to see someone else? Did you find the Fertility show helpful? I didnt even though they did one
Take care DDx


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi DD/HBB

Thanks for your messages.  I had such a tearful time recently but am feeling more positive this weekend, think just having a sunny day picked me up, though rain and grey day today stopped me getting on with more research.  Too affected by weather!  I hope you have both had good weeks.  Wish none of us had to feel tearful or confused and wish there were easy answers to our situations.

It's so good to speak to other people in same situation.  It really is hard to find people that want to talk about it.  I've always been a very private person, well always dealt with my problems myself, but now I want to talk, I suppose cos I want people to tell me everything's gonna be ok!!  

I absolutely loved going to the The Fertility Show in November.  It was so useful to go to all the various talks.  I couldn't have fitted even one more in over the two days.  There were many stalls for clinics though obviously I still was so ignorant about it all that I wasn't prepared to ask questions etc.  But I did go to the most appropriate talks for me.  I will prob go again this year 04/05 November I think.  Red Magazine did a 2 for 1 on the tickets so I went on my own both days, didn't want to drag anyone else around!  

DD- it was consultant at fertility clinic in Exeter who prescribed me Clomid etc.  I am sure it works wonders for some but doesn't seem to have made much difference for me, never had more than 1 or 2 follies at each mid cycle scan.  I could take more, though have already had the usual recommended amount of cycles of it.  There are risks in taking it.  If you google what it does it might explain better than I could.  I think it regulated my cycles for a bit.

Yes age def does go against things even with donor eggs, there were talks at F Show that showed this.  This is why abroad can be better.  

I must get to bed early tonight, hope to speak to you both again xx
Lizzie


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there everyone

I am in a similar situation, got told a week and a half ago that due to my low AMH, it was 1.5, the chances of me getting pregnant vis IVF are 1%.  Was gutted as after 6 months of failed IUI I assumed that we were all go for IVF so did not expect to get that news.  I am still finding it really hard to come to terms with it. My husband and I have been arguing and I feel that friends don''t understand. I am still tempted to have a go with my own eggs first. 
One thing though my consultant did not mention anything about a waiting list for DE he was talking as if it could happen straight away. I was told though that using DE increased my chances of getting pregnant by 50%.
xx


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Siann, it really is so hard to hear that isn't it.  I felt like a failure and wondered what I'd done wrong to have made it happen, still do.  I am 40, how old are you?  The reason it can work better with Donor Eggs is the age of the donor I think.  The younger the better really.  I thought I'd have years yet, who has ever mentioned this AMH to us all through our adult lives?!  Hmm no-one.  I'm completely unknowledgeable about biology.  Wish I had known earlier, of course I would have tried before 37.  

It really is tempting to try with our own eggs first isn't it, but then at 40 I know that my eggs are likely to be of poorer quality and an increased risk of miscarriage.  I don't know where you live but the waiting list in my area in Exeter is about 2 years for donor eggs!!  If you look at clinic success rates on the HFEA website, based upon people of your age with own eggs/donor eggs that might give you a slight indication of what is likely.  I'm sure you will find lots of success stories of people with low amh and high fsh who have got pregnant.  I even googled that "low amh high fsh" and found good news stories and I'm sure there are lots on here too but for every good news story there is prob a sad heartbreaking story.  It is a financial and emotional risk that may or may not pay off but only you and your husband can decide what you want to do.  Hope you can talk about it.  It's all about what-if's isn't it?

Friends can't fully understand unless they've been through something similar but I'm sure they will try to and will be there to support you whatever you do, I try and talk to my close friends more about it now as I have kept things to myself too much, and they have been great and just want to help.  I feel my partner is supportive but he can't really handle it when I get very upset as he says he doesn't know what he can do.  Just support me!  I am sure you and your husband will get through the arguments and work out a way forward together.  Just take some time to take it all in before making any decisions.  xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi dizziej

I am 38, well next week .  I know thsi AMH thing was such a shock as I did not know that there was such a thing and thought that my eggs would be fine at least for a few more years.  My husband has low sperm count so we were just dealing with that.
I have another appointmet to see the consultant, I am at UCH, next month and so will find out a lot more then. I am also seeing a counseller next week which hopefully will help.  I would be interested tjough in how easy it woudl be to do the abroad thing. xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hi there!

I'm not new to FF or the infertility rollercoaster, but I am new to the concept of having to consider a donor egg.

Siann, sounds like I'm in a similar situation to you.  We'd been trying to sort out my DH's issues last year (100% abnormal morphology) and suddenly my AMH has dropped so now we've been hit with a new blow of also having to consider a DE.

I'm currently going through treatment to see if we have any success with my own eggs but in case it doesn't work, I just wanted to bookmark this thread for later.

Best of luck to all the ladies dealing with this.       

xxx


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your situation ....i totally understand how you feel as do many on these boards.

If you are looking into treatment abroad have a look at Serum in Athens . The lady there is the best i have ever met and the treatment you get is so personal .

H x


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

hi girls,

i hope this finds everyone in positive spirits.

Lizzie how are you? im still waiting for my AMH   though not sure if it will tell me anything positive, still very keen on the DE option though my mind has been wondering whether adoption is the way to go    

Siann, i made the decision to go straight to DE as like Lizzie age is not on my side, i want the best chance and also the cost comes into it, i was recommended a clinic in cyprus i sent an email on saturday and by the afternoon i had an email back - very impressed i want to get some info from some others, i dont know as much as others about DE abroad but if i can help? 

Mandypandy good luck will keep fingers and toes crossed for you   

dtw01 thanks for the recommendation, are they quick to respond to you, do they work with a clinic over here and what is there waiting list like?

right thats me done  

hope to catch up with you soon 

DDxxxxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks DD!

I'll know by tomorrow what's going on... less than 24 hours away!  

Any news on your AMH results yet?  

I have to say, I'm starting to regret ever having had the results as it's all I can focus on now.  It doesn't make the blindest bit of difference really, the situation is what it is and the clinic will have to work around it, so realistically, there was no point me ever knowing what the results were!


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there

Good luck Mandy Pandy please let me know how you get on and good luck to everyone else.  I am so glad we are all here to support each other. xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

siann said:


> Hi there
> 
> Good luck Mandy Pandy please let me know how you get on and good luck to everyone else. I am so glad we are all here to support each other. xx


Thanks Siann - will do! If I can provide some hope, then by all means I will.


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

Mandypandy - I said exactly the same thing to my mum today i am getting up tight about waiting for the results    and it wont change a thing

Let us know how you get on    

DDx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck with your results Don Don xx


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi DonDon, really hope your AMH is ok, like you say knowing won't change anything but either way it may focus your mind on what is best for you.  You already have different options in mind which is positive.  By the way my cousin has adopted two babies, a sister and brother and they are an amazing family.  

MandyPandy - gosh did your AMH drop quickly over a couple of years?  It is hard to know exactly what it all means.  They just said under 2 to me but didn't explain much more other than that it wasn't good news.  But like I said I have read many good news stories with Low AMH and I really am crossing my fingers that you are one of them.  xx

Siann I went to the counsellor at my clinic a couple of months ago.  She was lovely and it really helped talking to her.  She was particularly knowledgeable bout DE situation.  

Are any of you living in South West?  I'd like to consider the Greek or Cyprus clinics but gotta see if the travel would be affordable or feasible.  
My laptop is typing at one tenth of the speed I'm typing so am giving up tonight!!  Ah well early morning so prob best.  

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

dizziej said:


> Hi DonDon, really hope your AMH is ok, like you say knowing won't change anything but either way it may focus your mind on what is best for you. You already have different options in mind which is positive. By the way my cousin has adopted two babies, a sister and brother and they are an amazing family.
> 
> MandyPandy - gosh did your AMH drop quickly over a couple of years? It is hard to know exactly what it all means. They just said under 2 to me but didn't explain much more other than that it wasn't good news. But like I said I have read many good news stories with Low AMH and I really am crossing my fingers that you are one of them. xx
> 
> ...


Low AMH is an indicator of your egg reserves. I read somewhere that AMH results are only 70% accurate though, and it is all about quality over quantity.

I'm afraid mine did drop. I was measured at 6.44 pmol/l in June last year. I am now at 2.49 pmol/l only 6 months later. That being said, I was 5.00 pmol/l in February last year, so it obviously does fluctuate.

I had my first scan today and am really pleased. I have 4 'good' follicles on my right ovary (all over 10mm) together with another 3 that are not yet really doing much. They said my left ovary looked 'cloudy' but they could make out 3 to 4 follicles that they think will respond well to further stimulation.

So worst case scenario, I have 4 follicles. Best case scenario is 10 - 11. I know that doesn't sound like much but I am so excited. I had been expecting no response whatsoever and had prepared myself for the news that it wasn't working and there was no point continuing treatment.

However, I have come away with the news that I now have EC estimated for next Weds!!!!

I'm trying not to think about empty follicles and 'bad eggs'. I have more than enough to keep me occupied as it is!


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Girls,

How are we all this weekend? I still have no news on my AMH cant believe i am still waiting phoned my GP on Wednesday and they said they would phone the lab and get back to me...........................................................still waiting. I had my fourth acupuncture on Thursday, I'm hoping this will help me conceive naturally   she has suggested i take a supplement called Agnus Castrus (not sure i spelt that right) suppose to boast your fsh   and am also having hypno to try and relax me hopefully that will, though when i listen at home i always fall asleep I'm sure it is still going in! I still need to fill out my forms and send them back to the clinic in Cyprus.

Lizzie - How are you doing? have you made any decisions yet? Where abouts in the south west are you? I'm in middlesex  

Mandypandy - So glad you took the positive out of the results i believe you have to give you hope, such an exciting time for you and DH, let us know how you got on  

Siann - How are you getting? where is the UCH?  

DDx


----------



## dizziej (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi DD, 
I hope you get your results tomorrow.  

I'm going to acupuncture too.  I really feel it keeps me more steady.  I go to a girl in Neal's Yard in Exeter and she's great.  She recommended taking herbs too.  I know Agnus Castus is popular for this sort of thing, I'm going to go see about getting a blend of herbs this week.  It really is worth trying anything that has worked for others isn't it?  I think it's good to be open minded about it all.  I've had hypno a couple of times for other things and I love it, it can work so well from a good hypnotherapist.  When I get to have IVF I'll go back to hypno for relaxation too.  

You said you still have to fill in your forms for the clinic.  I find I have so much time where I don't get on with the important things.  

Middlesex is a good location to get to Cyprus I guess, I can't find any local low cost flights, could maybe fly with a holiday company.  Have you been there before?  i've only ever heard good things about Cyprus as a holiday location so the people must be nice.  

Another weekend nearly over!  I hope everyone has a positive week ahead.  

MandyPandy - good luck for Wednesday, certainly some good signs there and like they say, you only need one good one.  
xx

I hope everyone has a positive week. 
xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Its my birthday today and I can't be happy as I feel that it means that time is running out. 

Dondon - UCH is University College Hospital in London.  I have the chance of IVF either with or without DE on the NHS, although only until i am 39 so I only have one more year. I hope you get your results soon, good luck.

I have an appointment for acupuncture too, have never had it before so thought it was worth a go. I went to someone who said that it would take 3 months until she could have any affects and so I have made an appointment at a clinic where they don't seem to need as much time. 

I hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

Siann happy birthday  
DDx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Well, just had EC and they rescued 5.  I'm over the moon.  This was after being told we'd probably need a DE.

Anyway, I don't want to get too ahead of myself.  I've yet to find out if the quality is any good and if they've fertilised.


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

MandyPandy - Congratulations.  Sending you loads of     , hoping you have good news when they call tomorrow.


I am also going to bookmark this thread.


We had our review at the Satellite Clinic a few weeks ago and we agreed that it would be okay to postpone until mid-summer whilst my dh started taking specific vitamins with the aim of improving his sperm results.  Nothing proven but some guidance had come through that the consultant thought there would be no harm in trying and he didn't think delaying would affect my results.  However, last week we got a letter from OFU stating that my gonal-f was being increased to the maximum (375) and the letter ended that I needed to understand that due to low ovarian reserve they might not get any eggs. This came as a very big shock to me as no-one has mentioned this to us during any of our treatment.  It bugged me all weekend, so I phoned the Satellite Clinic to ask their advice and was told that I shouldn't delay any longer than another month, so I'm starting our final attempt when my period arrives (which was due last Friday  ) and not in May like I had planned.  I had hoped to lose some more weight before starting but I guess I have to go with what they say.  At least it will all be over by the end of April and I will know one way or the other and come to terms with not having kids if it doesn't work.  I'll then have to think about DE but we have agreed if we do go down this route I will only have one attempt as I can't keep putting myself through this mental torture all the time.  Would probably go abroad for DE due to waiting lists.

Love to everyone, Gypsy xxxx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Mandypandy - Thats great news, Please keep us posted and everything is crossed for tomorrow xx

Gypsy Moon - its a huge shock when you have that sort of info, fingers crossed that its works for you this time. I have my appointment to see the consultant on 15th March and I have to decide by then is I want to go ahead with my own eggs or go with DE.  I was wondering if anyone knew If you can  go on the waiting list for DE whilst having IVF with own eggs. 

xx


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

MandyPandy said:


> Well, just had EC and they rescued 5. I'm over the moon. This was after being told we'd probably need a DE.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to get too ahead of myself. I've yet to find out if the quality is any good and if they've fertilised.


Mandypandy - Great news, how was it all? and when do you get the results, im am really happy for you i am keeping my fingers crossed that you get the happy ending


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

siann said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Its my birthday today and I can't be happy as I feel that it means that time is running out.
> 
> ...


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

dizziej said:


> Hi DD,
> I hope you get your results tomorrow.
> 
> I'm going to acupuncture too. I really feel it keeps me more steady. I go to a girl in Neal's Yard in Exeter and she's great. She recommended taking herbs too. I know Agnus Castus is popular for this sort of thing, I'm going to go see about getting a blend of herbs this week. It really is worth trying anything that has worked for others isn't it? I think it's good to be open minded about it all. I've had hypno a couple of times for other things and I love it, it can work so well from a good hypnotherapist. When I get to have IVF I'll go back to hypno for relaxation too.
> ...


hey Lizzie,

how are you? Would you not be able to travel to another airport which gives you more choice of flights? I have never been to cyprus though a friend has lived out there and still has her apartment there though i am not sure how close to the clinic it is. Have you made any more progress on what you are going to to do?

Theres not even that much to fill out on those forms but i am still slow, i only work 4 days a week and still like you never get to get on with the important stuff 

them results still haven't come yet  Cant believe it is taking soooooooooooo long, just hope i dont have to go back for another blood test, Lizzie i am up for acupuncture, hypno anything that will get me pregnant that wont cost an arm and a leg so trying all before we go for the plunge   

have a good week

DDx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi  Dondon

I think that my mind was just elsewhere all day.  Yes having acupuncture in London, thought I would give it a go, its done by someone who specialises in fertility. I also have counselling later on today, think I really need itas my anxiety levels are so high and that can't be helping the process.  Its a catch 22 they tell you that stress can affect getting pregnant but then how do you not get stressed??
When I see the consultant I will see exactly how long the waiting list is for DE.  Not sure if I can go on the waiting list for DE and have one shot at IVF in the meantime. Or if I could go on the waiting list at a private clinic and then have IVF on NHS.  I am very confused.  How long is the waiting list for DE at that clinic in Cyprus? xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

siann said:


> Hi Dondon
> 
> I think that my mind was just elsewhere all day. Yes having acupuncture in London, thought I would give it a go, its done by someone who specialises in fertility. I also have counselling later on today, think I really need itas my anxiety levels are so high and that can't be helping the process. Its a catch 22 they tell you that stress can affect getting pregnant but then how do you not get stressed??
> When I see the consultant I will see exactly how long the waiting list is for DE. Not sure if I can go on the waiting list for DE and have one shot at IVF in the meantime. Or if I could go on the waiting list at a private clinic and then have IVF on NHS. I am very confused. How long is the waiting list for DE at that clinic in Cyprus? xx


Siann, I cannot recommend a counsellor enough. Trying to get your head around all of this is extremely hard work and (IMO) can't be done without an unbiased perspective of a third party. 

I also highly recommend 'The IVF Companion'. http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/products/maggie+howell/the+ivf+companion/5665847/ The first few times I listened to it I was in bits. A lot of what was being said really hit home but now I feel sooooo much better. So much more positive and a lot less stressed.

In terms of DE waiting lists, in the UK it's around 12 months (even at a private clinic). If I have to go down the DE route, it will be abroad.

The issue is that in the UK, donors don't get paid for anything but their time whereas abroad, people actually get paid for it, so there are a lot more people donating - with a lot of them being younger (after all, when you're young, you don't think anything of it - as long as you get some money!). Also, because it's not anonymous here, there are a lot less people who are willing to put themselves forward for it.

I don't know the waiting lists for specific clinics but if others can't help you on that, maybe try calling the clinics?


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Mandypandy I will definitely check out that book.  I am really annoyed because the consultant did not tell me about any waiting list and made out that we could start with DE almost immediately if thats the decision that I made so that I could have that part of it done on the NHS.  It does not seem like this will be possible.  If only I knew about this a year ago when I was first going to the hospital. Think I will be giving it a go with my own eggs.  Apparently part of the reason that IUI did not work was because of my lining, is there anything that they can do about that?

Fingers crossed for you though, do you find out today  xx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Mandypandy I will definitely check out that book.  I am really annoyed because the consultant did not tell me about any waiting list and made out that we could start with DE almost immediately if thats the decision that I made so that I could have that part of it done on the NHS.  It does not seem like this will be possible.  If only I knew about this a year ago when I was first going to the hospital. Think I will be giving it a go with my own eggs.  Apparently part of the reason that IUI did not work was because of my lining, is there anything that they can do about that?

Fingers crossed for you though, do you find out today  xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Siann - it's a relaxation/self hypnosis CD.    In terms of questions being answered - what I have found with this whole journey, is that no-one gives you any information unless you ask specific questions - but how do you ask specific questions when you don't know what to ask?!  It really is hard but I know that being on here has helped me enormously - which is why I've now taken up a membership with the site.  I decided that I have had more information off here for free than the doctors have ever given me even though they're being paid a fortune!

AFM - I found out this morning - 3 out of the 5 have fertilised!!!

I have transfer provisionally booked for Thursday but I won't know until then how it is all going as they don't want to disturb the embryos any more than is absolutely necessary (can't believe it - they are now embryos!!!).

The embryologist tried to avoid answering my questions about egg quality - he said it wasn't important because they have fertilised... but in the end, I got him to admit that they weren't particularly good quality.

I never expected we'd get this far, after being told that we'd need a donor egg and donor sperm - but here we are nonetheless.  I'm so pleased we decided to try a cycle with all our own 'genetic material'.  I still may not get pregnant but at least we now know we have a chance.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

don don said:


> MandyPandy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, just had EC and they rescued 5. I'm over the moon. This was after being told we'd probably need a DE.
> ...


It was all actually quite straightforward. I didn't feel a thing at all - although afterwards I was a bit sore. I'm not too sore today though, so my recovery was pretty quick.

As mentioned above, I now have 3 little embies in an incubator. I'm praying with all my might (and I haven't been a practising catholic since I was a kid!!!) and sending as many vibes as I can to try and get them to grow to be strong and healthy.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Gypsy Moon said:


> MandyPandy - Congratulations. Sending you loads of    , hoping you have good news when they call tomorrow.
> 
> I am also going to bookmark this thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I seem to remember your name from last year - around June/July time?

Sounds like you're in the same situation as me. My DH was taking clomid to try and improve his morphology - what they didn't tell me was that my AMH was dropping like a stone at the same time and when we went to start treatment this year, they suddenly hit me with the fact that we'd need a DE.

I really hope this time works for you. xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

That's me   !  Good luck with your three embies.  xxx


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Mandypandy

Thats amazing news!!!  I am so happy for you, fingers crossed that everything goes well.  Do you mind if I ask what yuor AMH was? xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

siann said:


> Hi Mandypandy
> 
> Thats amazing news!!! I am so happy for you, fingers crossed that everything goes well. Do you mind if I ask what yuor AMH was? xx


Thank you! My AMH is 2.49 pmol/l.


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

MandyPandy said:


> Siann - it's a relaxation/self hypnosis CD.  In terms of questions being answered - what I have found with this whole journey, is that no-one gives you any information unless you ask specific questions - but how do you ask specific questions when you don't know what to ask?! It really is hard but I know that being on here has helped me enormously - which is why I've now taken up a membership with the site. I decided that I have had more information off here for free than the doctors have ever given me even though they're being paid a fortune!
> 
> AFM - I found out this morning - 3 out of the 5 have fertilised!!!
> 
> ...


Fantastic news Mandypandy and you are so positive about it all defo think i need to get this CD, Good luck for thursday will be thinking of you, sending you lots and lots of luck    

DDX


----------



## don don (Jan 14, 2011)

siann said:


> Hi Dondon
> 
> I think that my mind was just elsewhere all day. Yes having acupuncture in London, thought I would give it a go, its done by someone who specialises in fertility. I also have counselling later on today, think I really need itas my anxiety levels are so high and that can't be helping the process. Its a catch 22 they tell you that stress can affect getting pregnant but then how do you not get stressed??
> When I see the consultant I will see exactly how long the waiting list is for DE. Not sure if I can go on the waiting list for DE and have one shot at IVF in the meantime. Or if I could go on the waiting list at a private clinic and then have IVF on NHS. I am very confused. How long is the waiting list for DE at that clinic in Cyprus? xx


Hi Siann,

ive just come back from my acupuncture and feel great, im hoping she is good as never done this before so not sure what i should be expecting though she is affiliated to the Zita West Clinic, hope the counselling went well and has helped you let off steam. I know what you mean i was told if i didnt think about it and try so hard, for me that would mean NOT trying at all 

when do you see the consultant? how many chances do you get on the NHS if you go for IVF? The clinic in cyprus said that he could do it asap! Though we are waiting till after april as we go away and i want to give my self as much chance as i can to try and fall naturally what with acupuncture, hypno and supplements.

Also for all you ladies that are going down the DE route, there is a thread under Donor Sperm/Egg by a wonderful lady Suitcase of dreams, its a must to read she gives you so much info and has info about clinics abroad, she is a complete star for doing this and she is 8months pregnant!!

Take care 

DDX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello ladies  
I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site  
As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves 
It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards 
Chit chat is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0
and cycle buddies here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0
Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side 
Take care and I wish you all louck and babydust xx


----------

